
High school dropout scams VC for $1 million - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/venture-capital/high-school-dropout-scams-vc-for-1-million-315580.php
======
dfranke
I just can't seem to learn my lesson about not bothering to click on Valleywag
links with provocative titles. Anyone with more time their hands than I want
to write a Greasemonkey script to hide them? You can call it Valleywhack.

~~~
pg
We were just talking about this problem today. I could write something to let
users list domains they don't want to see stories from. Would that be useful?

~~~
dfranke
Right now Valleywag is the only killfile-worthy offender that I can think of,
but yes, it would be useful.

~~~
staunch
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=73079>

~~~
rms
A site would have to come up pretty often for me to want to block it. I don't
remember ever seeing the British tabloids on here before.

